

Show HN: Mousetip - Active tooltips for keyboard shortcuts - hellopat
https://github.com/hellopat/mousetip

======
goldfeld
Maybe I'm just dense, but what am I supposed to be doing in the demo?

~~~
hellopat
Sorry, I probably should have put in some instructions. When mousetip is
turned on, you can hold down a modifier key (ctrl, cmd, windows key) and
tooltips will dynamically appear based on the bounded shortcuts.

